# Rent a Chicken



## Reducal (23 November 2006)

Auf der Suche nach einem Geschenk bin ich auf eine wirklich ultimative und witzige Seite geraten. Nachdem sich unser Katzenhai hier für die Partnerschaft für Katzenhaie stark machte, empfand ich dies hier auch recht interessant ---> Lautsprecher nutzen, von wegen Vorgeschmack holen! 

(Leider scheinen dem Anbieter jedoch die Hühner ausgegangen zu sein.)


----------



## stieglitz (23 November 2006)

*AW: Rent a Chicken*


----------



## Heiko (23 November 2006)

*AW: Rent a Chicken*

Ich bin immer wieder mal erstaunt, auf welche Ideen man im Suff kommen kann...


----------



## stieglitz (23 November 2006)

*AW: Rent a Chicken*



Heiko schrieb:


> Ich bin immer wieder mal erstaunt, auf welche Ideen man im Suff kommen kann...


auf solche z.B.:


----------



## Captain Picard (23 November 2006)

*AW: Rent a Chicken*



Heiko schrieb:


> Ich bin immer wieder mal erstaunt, auf welche Ideen man im Suff kommen kann...


und welche Aufmerksamkeit dem im WWW gewidmet wird 
http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q="rent+a+chicken"&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=


----------



## Reducal (24 November 2006)

*AW: Rent a Chicken*

...sei es wie es ist! Zumindest haben die Burschen anscheinend viel Humor und Spaß im Leben. Außerdem beschäftigen sie sich mit der sinnvollen Umsetzung rauschiger Ideen (womöglich sieht man sich mal im Spinnrad am Spitzingsee) und zocken offensichtlich niemand nur des Gewinn wegen ab. Schon allein deswegen sind die mir sypathisch, im Gegensatz zu den oft hier im Forum gegenständlichen Jungunternehmern mit ihren (halb-) scherigen Ltds.


----------



## Captain Picard (24 November 2006)

*AW: Rent a Chicken*

http://www.parkchamberofcommerce.org/life/guffey.htm


> Once a year, usually on the third weekend in July, Guffey holds a
> chicken flying contest. For $5.00, people can *rent a chicken*. The money goes
> to city improvements. Those that pay are able to spend quality time boding with
> their fowl prior to the event. From a special containment box twelve-feet above
> ...


das ist wohl nicht ganz im Sinne der Betreiber der  deutschen Seite...


----------

